# thick and fast



## Benjy

salut 

voilà j'ai bien du mal à traduire cette locution. voilà un contexte possible:

the people were coming into the shop thick and fast.

et bien en voilà un autre

"the bullets were flying thick and fast."

je vous gâte!

"the questions were comming thick and fast."

des idées? je vous serais bien reconnaissant de me les proposer 

je vous remercie tous par avance,

ben

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.
The second question, starting from post#27, is about: "At our age, funerals come thick and fast."


----------



## Gil

dru dru dru dru


----------



## Benjy

LOL 
tes traductions... ça ne rate jamais.
j'ai essayé de trouver... j'arrive pas. l'imagination me manque today


----------



## OlivierG

Dans certains cas (questions, balles), on pourrait utiliser "fuser de toute part".


----------



## RobInAustin

"un déluge grand et vite" I think would be the closest translation. "Thick and fast" refers to anything which is great in number and occurring quickly.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## anangelaway

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Dans certains cas (questions, balles), on pourrait utiliser "fuser de toute part".


 
Excellent Olivier! 'fuser de toute part' tu ne peux trouver mieux Ben...

et pour les people... Peut-être 'débouler en masse' (c'est trés familier d'accord!)


----------



## Benjy

a flood of customers to describe the event afterwards, yes, but i need something adverbial for the imperfect/present tense constructions


----------



## Benjy

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Excellent Olivier! 'fuser de toute part' tu ne peux trouver mieux Ben...
> 
> et pour les people... Peut-être 'débouler en masse' (c'est trés familier d'accord!)



debouler en masse mmm. ouais ça pourrait coller  et sinon à partir de cette construction je peux en trouver d'autres 

merci


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Benjy,

Could you turn the sentence around and use "être assailli de questions" or "répondre à une foule de questions"?


----------



## Benjy

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Hi Benjy,
> 
> Could you turn the sentence around and use "être assailli de questions" or "répondre à une foule de questions"?



eventuellement  but i would like to keep the emphasis on the questions. but its another possibility  
thanks


----------



## anangelaway

Benjy said:
			
		

> debouler en masse mmm. ouais ça pourrait coller  et sinon à partir de cette construction je peux en trouver d'autres
> 
> merci


 
pour le verbe, peut-être : 'se ruer' et 'dévaler' en gardant le masse.

Pour 'en masse', right now I don't have any idea, sorry... 

Ou bien 'une horde de gens se rue dans...


----------



## Benjy

ils descendait en masse sur le magasin? 

the thing is with thick and fast that there is the idea that its one fter the other without pause.. i don't if en foule/en masse/en bloc etc convey that idea...


----------



## Gil

Gil said:
			
		

> dru dru dru dru



La clientèle s'engouffrait dru dans la boutique.

Les balles sifflaient dru (autour de nos têtes).

Les questions pleuvaient dru sur le politicien étourdi.

Tu ne pensais pas que j'étais sérieux avec mes drus...

Et je n'avais pas encore consulté le Harrap's qui donne pour "thick and fast":
????


----------



## Benjy

lol.
dru c'est un mot français? haha. désolé mais je croyais que tu me sortais une de  ces fameuse blagues à la gil. bon, mes excuses les plus plates alors


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> Les balles sifflaient dru (autour de nos têtes).
> 
> Les questions pleuvaient dru sur le politicien étourdi.
> 
> La clientèle s'engouffrait dru dans la boutique.


Mais si tu y tiens.....


----------



## anangelaway

Benjy said:
			
		

> ils descendait en masse sur le magasin?
> 
> the thing is with thick and fast that there is the idea that its one fter the other without pause.. i don't if en foule/en masse/en bloc etc convey that idea...


 
Well, only my opinion, but with the 'fast', I can only see a verb for now, but maybe you're right maybe an adj. or adv. will do the trick. 
As for thick, again I only think of a sense of 'masse', 'en grande quantité'... 

Unless you keep a whatever werb (le tien, 'descendaient' - pour les gens par exemple) followed by 'thick & fast' such as 'les questions arrivaient dru et 'an adj.' (que je ne trouve pas pour l'instant, mais il doit bien y en avoir un qui pourrait coller). 

... *dans* le magasin/la boutique... 

en foule, non... mais la foule + verb as la foule already replace the 'thick'.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjourbonjourbonjour 

Je pensais à "des... à la pelle" (des feuilles mortes à la pelle ), "des foules de..." (des foules de gens), "des masses de..." (je reçois des masses de MP depuis que je suis modo, m'a confié egueule hier ). J'aime bien aussi le déluge de Rob le Texan (un déluge de questions). 

On peut y ajouter un verbe éloquent : des foules de gens déboulent dans le magasin, par exemple...


----------



## OlivierG

Histoire d'en rajouter un peu: "une foule compacte s'engouffrait dans le magasin".

Gil : pour "dru", je ne l'ai entendu que pour la pluie (ou au sens figuré, avec "pleuvoir") et la végétation. 
Les phrases: "La clientèle s'engouffrait dru dans la boutique." ou "Les balles sifflaient dru (autour de nos têtes)" ne sonnent pas bien à mes oreilles.


----------



## LV4-26

Il y a aussi "à tout va"

Les gens déboulaient à tout va dans le magasin
ça défouraillait à tout va au-dessus de nos têtes
les questions fusaient à tout va.


----------



## anangelaway

lol! Et bien, si avec tout ceci, Benjy n'est toujours pas satisfait... c'est la fin des haricots!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

> "the bullets were flying thick and fast."


Je t'en propose deux :

Un tir incessant faisait rage
[Les soldats étaient] pris sous un tir nourri


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Mais si tu y tiens.....



O.K. Le "dru" n'est pas nécessaire.

 La clientèle s'engouffrait dans la boutique.

a) [Le suj. désigne un être animé, pers. ou animal ou un véhicule en mouvement] Entrer, pénétrer précipitamment (dans un passage, dans un lieu). S'engouffrer dans un escalier, dans une rue, dans une voiture. Un essaim (...) s'était engouffré dans la cheminée de la salle à manger (GIDE, Journal, 1906, p. 217). Le fracas de l'omnibus qui s'engouffrait dans la petite rue Guichard... (GREEN, Journal, 1934, p. 237). Un flot ininterrompu de prisonniers s'engouffre dans la caserne (SARTRE, Mort ds âme, 1949, p. 232) :


----------



## Benjy

un grand merci `a tous ceux qui ont particip'e `a la discussion 
j'ai ce qu'il me faut 

ben


----------



## beri

peut-être encore une:
les clients entraient dans le magasin dans un flot continu
il pleuvait des balles
les questions se bousculaient devant / submergeaient le politicien
/
le policitien croulait sous les questions

D'autre part, je ne suis pas tellement partisan de "s'engouffrer" ici


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai cru comprendre que Benjy souhaitait un seul terme susceptible de s'adapter aux trois contextes. Mais peut-être me suis-je trompé.


----------



## beri

ne voyant pas, je propose toujours, n'étant pas non plus très pour le "dru"


----------



## Mikeo38

I want to express 'thick and fast' in French. The meaning is "rapidly and in great numbers": when you reach a certain age you go to many more funerals than you do to weddings.

E.g., "At our age, funerals come thick and fast."

Merci d'avance.

M


----------



## Chimel

Not an easy one... You could say: les enterrements se multiplient, se succèdent... It's correct, but a little bit dull, insipid.

Perhaps you can find some inspiration in this thread: thick and fast but most suggestions don't really fit for funerals, I'm afraid.

Waiting for other ideas, I would already suggest _les enterrements affluent de toutes parts_.


----------



## OLN

On peut affluer de toutes parts à un enterrement, mais des enterrements qui affluent de toutes parts ? 

En changeant le sujet, on peut peut-être dire : _les faire-part de décès pleuvent._


----------



## Chimel

OLN said:


> On peut affluer de toutes parts à un enterrement, mais des enterrements qui affluent de toutes parts ?


Oui, j'ai bien conscience que ce n'est pas très heureux, mais je voulais en quelque sorte personnaliser les enterrements comme le fait la phrase anglaise. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça passe moins bien en français.

J'ose à peine te dire, alors, ma première idée: les enterrements se bousculent au portillon...


----------



## Nicomon

_Les enterrements s'enchaînent à un rythme infernal ?  _


----------



## pointvirgule

Une solution comme une autre : _les funérailles se multiplient à un rythme effréné_.

En plus cavalier : _À notre âge, les gens tombent comme des mouches._


----------



## Itisi

on meurt pas mal


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai repris le _enterrements _de Chimel et OLN, mais je suis d'accord avec pv.

Dans un contexte canadien/québécois, _funerals _serait plutôt _funérailles, _si on l'oppose à_ weddings _(en parlant de la cérémonie).
_Enterrement, _que j'associe à _inhumation _et qui n'a pas forcément lieu le même jour, se traduirait plutôt par _burial.  
_
Et pour le contexte, j'aurais dû écrire _rythme effarant _ ou bien _impitoyable _plutôt que _rythme infernal.
_
Inspirée du_ « dru » _de Gil, de l'autre fil :  _À notre âge, la mort frappe dru. Les décès se succèdent (bien) trop vite. _


----------



## archijacq

les décès, les enterrements se suivent à la pelle


----------



## pointvirgule

archijacq said:


> les enterrements se suivent à la pelle


C'est pas drôle, mais  quand même.


----------



## petit1

un enterrement n'attend pas l'autre

RRROOO archi!


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> les enterrements se suivent à la pelle


  Un peu cynique, mais...


----------



## archijacq

A notre âge, c'est l'hécatombe autour de nous.


----------



## Chimel

Dernière (?) suggestion, pour rendre l'idée de mouvement de "come thick and fast", mais en changeant le sujet: A notre âge, on court d'un enterrement à l'autre.

J'ai aussi en tête l'écho d'un vers de Brassens:
Alors cerné de près par les enterrements
(J'ai cru bon de mettre à jour mon testament)


----------



## Itisi

Chimel said:


> A notre âge, on court d'un enterrement à l'autre.


Si on a la force !


----------



## Mikeo38

Just returned to the computer after some days away (no more funerals, as yet!) and seen all the replies. 
Very many thanks for the help; all comments are noted.
M


----------

